
$100 Invested in 100 $1 Lottery Tickets | Investing Education - tocomment
http://www.investinged.com/100-invested-in-100-1-lottery-tickets/#axzz2TZiObDQo
======
neogodless
Posted around the same time today:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5725734>

Posted a year ago: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4398665>

